# 501 Turtle Canister Filter for Shrimp and Killifish Tank?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Would this canister filter:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...l0/zoomed501turtlecanisterfilter#ReviewHeader

Be safe to use on a 32G shrimp and killi tank along with a 50 Aquaclear Hang-on-back filter? I'd just use the Turtle Canister Filter as a bit of extra filtration.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It will be safe, as long as you cover the intake properly.
The price is very good for a canister.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It will be safe, as long as you cover the intake properly.
> The price is very good for a canister.


Should I cover the intake with a sponge like I do to my Aquaclear 50?

I thought the same thing about the price, but I think it'll probably be crap. The price is actually $65 at PetSmart, but I guess if it's $40 at BA's, I'll just buy it there.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have one of these that definitely didn't work for my needs, The motor is fairly weak and doesn't have much lift, so the cannister must be on the same level as the tank rather than below...

Carmen


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

A sponge over the intake is good. 

Try to find some reviews about this filter in Internet. It might be not so good. 
Looking for its picture, I see that tubes are short. The filter might be created to be on the same level with a tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is a decent filter, but as many people have mentioned, the pump is not very strong, so you cannot have a lot of head space. Keeping the filter on the same table as the tank will be required.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It is a decent filter, but as many people have mentioned, the pump is not very strong, so you cannot have a lot of head space. Keeping the filter on the same table as the tank will be required.


^
Zoo Med pumps = Thumbs doooown IMO.
I would not buy a Zoo Med product at this point. I kept reptiles through the 90s and Zoo Med products, though once good, are not great these days IMO.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That sucker would be GREAT on a 1 gallon tank with 1 white cloud minnow.

For a 30+ gallon tank, that is seriously under-powered "token" filtration.

W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

For a shrimp tank, 30+g. I would go with an aquaclear 70 with an AC50 sponge over the intake. Intake sponges on HOBs works great for shrimp and fry tanks for me. If you want to ever use active carbon and only one filter, go HOB instead of cannister. I would typically go with a cannister (Eheim 2215 etc) on a 70g, not a 30g. If you want to go with dual filtration, a pair of AC50s will do it fine.


W


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> For a 30+ gallon tank, that is seriously under-powered "token" filtration.


Totally missed the fact that it would be on a 32g tank! I'm used to thinking nano aquariums only


----------

